# Sub-Class Family 461 Visa



## Shell09 (Nov 5, 2008)

does anyone know of anyone who has applied for this visa or have some info on it for me. I believe that this is the best visa for me to go for!! thanks shell


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Shell,

Just replied to your other thread.

Here's the DIAC weblink New Zealand Citizen Family Relationship (Temporary) Visa (Subclass 461)

I've just done a search on the forum and subclass 461 visa hasn't been discussed before.

Dolly


----------



## Alan Collett (Feb 13, 2008)

*Subclass 461 Visa*

Is your partner a NZ citizen?

If so, the next question is whether s/he is what is called an "eligible NZ citizen." If s/he was not in Australia on 26/02/2001 the answer is "probably not", which would mean the s/c 461 visa might be the visa for you - but recognise that it does not provide for permanent residency.

If s/he *was* in Australia on that date you are then likely to be looking at a spouse visa application.

These visas are processed in much the same way as spouse visas, and are assessed in London if you are presently in the UK.



Best regards.


----------



## Shell09 (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks Alan  my partner has been in the UK for 8 years and therefore not been in Austraila for that time. He is from NZ (Wellington).

Uummmm .... I might have to look into this again.

Shell


----------



## Alan Collett (Feb 13, 2008)

Then the 461 visa is likely to be the one for you.

Best regards.


----------



## Shell09 (Nov 5, 2008)

Thank you Alan


----------



## RustyAnna (Feb 25, 2009)

Hello,

We are about to apply for the 461 visa I am the Kiwi and my partner is from England. I was wondering how your application went? We lived apart for nearly 2 years and he just moved over to Oz last year in June any tips????? would help so much!!!!


----------



## Shell09 (Nov 5, 2008)

RustyAnna said:


> Hello,
> 
> We are about to apply for the 461 visa I am the Kiwi and my partner is from England. I was wondering how your application went? We lived apart for nearly 2 years and he just moved over to Oz last year in June any tips????? would help so much!!!!


Hi RustyAnna

Am just busy with the final bits now for it ... have done the medical, x-rays and blood tests - which have already been sent to the Embassy ..... now getting my statutory declarations done and then all set to send off for it .......

Is there anything specific that you wanted to know re it ..... I have been looking into this for months and months and on the final parts now ........

Let me know how further I can help.
Shell


----------



## RustyAnna (Feb 25, 2009)

Shell09 said:


> Hi RustyAnna
> 
> Am just busy with the final bits now for it ... have done the medical, x-rays and blood tests - which have already been sent to the Embassy ..... now getting my statutory declarations done and then all set to send off for it .......
> 
> ...


I guess I am just wondering what extra information you have provided? We have filled in all the application forms and have included bank acc statements, pictures and xmas cards a few Stat decs .... We are just waiting for his Police report to be sent from the UK. I was looking for any other idea's on what we could include, I havent found many people who have applied or are applying for this visa.
I guess I am just worried that we havent lived together long enough even though we have been together for over 3 years only lived together for 10 months of it.
I guess I am just stressing!!! Arghhhhhhh

Where in Oz will you come too?


----------



## Shell09 (Nov 5, 2008)

RustyAnna said:


> I guess I am just wondering what extra information you have provided? We have filled in all the application forms and have included bank acc statements, pictures and xmas cards a few Stat decs .... We are just waiting for his Police report to be sent from the UK. I was looking for any other idea's on what we could include, I havent found many people who have applied or are applying for this visa.
> I guess I am just worried that we havent lived together long enough even though we have been together for over 3 years only lived together for 10 months of it.
> I guess I am just stressing!!! Arghhhhhhh
> 
> Where in Oz will you come too?


Hi

Well, I do not think that it matters that you have only lived together for 10months ... from the research that I have done, you just need to prove that you guys have been together for the 3 years .... I have included exactly what you have - 
bank statements showing money going between both your accounts
pictures - but these must be of you two together or both of you together with other people
statutory Decs - at least 4.
emails between the two of you
invites / cards - as you have done
Honestly, I would not stress about it too much ..... just include what you can with the application in terms of "proof of your relationship" and sure all will be fine!

I am still waiting for my UK police check and have to do a South African one as well - which I sent off to my cousin yesterday to help me with.

We are going to Melbourne ..... most of our mates are there, although my man is from NZ, he wants to be in Aus .......

Where are you guys based?

Maybe "chatting" by email would be easier .... here is my personal email: [email protected] .... feel free to email there if you prefer )

Mish


----------



## quinn (Dec 11, 2009)

*Help i need a 461*

Hi Guys can anybody help me.

I am a British Citizen, living in OZ with my boyfriend for the past seven months. I'd like to apply for the 461 visa, but am wondering how long you have to have been a couple and what you have to prove.

My partner and I have been seeing each other for around 16 months, however we have lived some time apart because i had to finish my degree in the UK.

Can anybody help, i am desperate to stay in OZ and am running out of options now i have just found out my job cant sponsor me.

Any help would be much appreciated ASAP as i am going to cry 

Thanks

Quinn


----------



## Shell09 (Nov 5, 2008)

quinn said:


> Hi Guys can anybody help me.
> 
> I am a British Citizen, living in OZ with my boyfriend for the past seven months. I'd like to apply for the 461 visa, but am wondering how long you have to have been a couple and what you have to prove.
> 
> ...


Hi Quinn

Hope this helps ... it is an email I have just sent to someone else .....

With a subclass 461, your boyfriend will not need to do police checks, that is correct. You need a police check for each country that you are a citizen of. I did do a health check. I would say, do as much as you can that way you are covered no matter what.

With regard to proof of our relationship, I sent in the following;

Joint bank account statment / bank account statement from each of us showing money going between our accounts
Copies of phone bills showing calls between the two of us (my partners phone bill and mine)
Flight confirmations in both our names
Emails between us
Photographs of us together

With regard to the Staturory Dec's I did one, my boyfriend did one and 2 of our friends did one as well for us. We had the stat decs signed in front of a solicitor - we are luck enough to have quite a few mates who are solicitors.

I would say that the more you sent in, the better! At least then you know you have all your bases covered! It was easy and I saved hundred's of £ doing it myself! (Visa companies over here in London wanted to charge me well over £1,500.00 to do it)!!

Just read over the check list and make sure you can check off each item against it and you will sail through it!

Let me know if you need any more help!

Good luck and don't stress about it!


----------



## ryanb1471 (Nov 19, 2010)

*where can 461 be lodged from*

I have been through alot of websites and fourms and cant find some info
Im from N.Ireland have done my first and second (working holiday) year in oz, 
im now in nz and my partner is from nz aswell.
we will have been living together for 12months by the time i want to apply,
i need to know (Does she have to be in oz for me to apply for 461 visa?????)
or what way does the 444 visa ??

basically do you know if we can both work here while waiting for app for 461 to come through and then both go to australia together
her on 444 me on 461

hope you can help


----------



## Alan Collett (Feb 13, 2008)

Hello RyanB.

Your NZ partner can sponsor you for the grant of a subclass 461 while she is outside Australia.

Best regards.


----------



## pinktatoo (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi mish! I would like to ask if I can apply a subclass 461 visa even if we havent live together? we met online june 2011 then he went to philippines dec 2011 and we got married jan 2012. We havent live together yet coz hes in aussie right now. I would like to apply for 461 visa but im not sure if they will grant it


----------



## kirby84 (Jun 26, 2013)

pinktatoo said:


> Hi mish! I would like to ask if I can apply a subclass 461 visa even if we havent live together? we met online june 2011 then he went to philippines dec 2011 and we got married jan 2012. We havent live together yet coz hes in aussie right now. I would like to apply for 461 visa but im not sure if they will grant it


Hi there,

I'm wondering how you went with your visa application? I'm about to go through this process and in similar circumstances to you.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------

